# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Turbo-X LED TV TXV-3265 32" HD Ready

## pas2007

Πωλείται στα 50€.  Σε άριστη κατάσταση. Χωρίς χτυπήματα, χωρίς γρατζουνιές.
Χαρακτηριστικά:
Mε λειτουργίες PVR, TimeShift, USB Μedia Player και ψηφιακό δέκτη DVB-T2/S2

Τύπος: LED TV 32"
Ευκρίνεια: HD Ready
Συχνότητα: 50 Hz
Smart: Όχι
Λειτουργία PVR: Ναι
Usb Media Player: Ναι

----------

